# ..........



## Claymore (16 Jan 2018)

..........


----------



## donwatson (16 Jan 2018)

Very nicely done Brian (as usual).
Don W


----------



## lanemaux (16 Jan 2018)

Very nice amigo. If that is the result with a clunky woodburning setup , get the posh model , and get some gallery space ready.


----------



## darloray (16 Jan 2018)

looking great brian as usual.love yr work.
this weekend im gonna have my first go at intarsia. want to do a flower that I want to fit to a picture frame im doing

cheers
ray


----------



## digerman (16 Jan 2018)

looks good will make a fine brace


----------



## NazNomad (16 Jan 2018)

Blimey, you're almost getting the hang of this, Brian. 

That is amazing.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2018)

Having watched nine of them strutting around the feeders on the lawn today I would say that is a very realistic representation.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (16 Jan 2018)

Only one word for it Brian - supercalifragi.................excellent!!!! =D> 

Charley


----------



## Droogs (16 Jan 2018)

nice one , hope you are very happy with it


----------



## Silversam (17 Jan 2018)

Wonderful. Nice work with the wood burning marks. Never tried that before. I will have to give that a go with a old soldering iron. Nice to see your work.


----------



## linkshouse (17 Jan 2018)

Another lovely piece Brian, but then it is no less than we expect from you.

RE the wood burning - I received one of these a few days ago - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06XHBVQSL/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It doesn't look at well built as the Peter Child's machine but costs a lot less. I've been having an initial play around with it and it seems to work okay. Time will tell as to its reliability but I don't expect to be using it for hours on end as, like you, it will mainly be just for touching up intarsia pieces.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2018)

..........


----------



## Claymore (17 Jan 2018)

......


----------



## linkshouse (18 Jan 2018)

Claymore":25d44199 said:


> I had Ruth do some searching for the Pyrography machines while i was out grafting :roll: and she found the same ones on Amazon but she must have seen some bad review and decided if i get a Peter Childs one she could use it indoors so let her spend her money on it lol
> I don't want to do pictures mainly adding details to the intarsias like you, keep us posted on your machine.
> Cheers
> Brian


Sorry, nowt to do with scroll sawing but in answer to Brian's question...

Here is my first attempt with the pen (I'm big into running before I can walk - maybe that's why I trip up so much!).





And, here are some doodles done just now -





It does seem to work quite well, but it does get quite warm and I am surprised that it is for sale in the UK as the plug doesn't have a fuse.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (18 Jan 2018)

......


----------



## linkshouse (18 Jan 2018)

Claymore":3kdjamen said:


> They look great Phill  it certainly seems to work fine, I read some of the feedback on amazon last night and one or two did mention the plug didn't seem UK quality and one said it snapped in the plug socket :shock: could you fit your own with a fuse?


Yes that would be a good idea.



> also a few mentioned the pens getting warm and wondered if you filled the inside of the pen with some heat resistant silicone rubber (the 2 part stuff off Ebay etc for making pewter casting moulds is excellent and would stop heat reaching the outside of the pen).


The pen doesn't get hot but the control unit gets quite warm. To be fair not unduly so.



> What did you use for the Mallards green? some people use felt pens (might spread if varnished) and others used pastels which might be ok.


I used watercolour paints.



> Ruth fancies doing some for her craft fairs (later in the year) should keep her quiet for a while :lol:


Good for her, she's obviously talented from the intarsia work she's done.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (18 Jan 2018)

..........


----------



## AES (18 Jan 2018)

The pyro duck (and the other "doodling stuff") looks great to my inexperienced eyes Phill. Great start for a "running toddler"!

I don't want to sound unduly critical (honest), but I'm surprised at your comment (and several other comments I've read) about UK plugs (or the lack thereof). Because Swiss plugs are different, it's my standard practice here to just cut off the plug (even if moulded on) on any appliance (household or shop) that does NOT have either, A) a 2-pin plug/twin core cable, OR; B) a three core cable that did not come from Switzerland.

Multi adaptors are all very well (UK/German/Swiss, etc, etc) and some of them do work "OK-ish", but it's the work of just five minutes to fit a "proper" plug for your own country, costs only "a few bob", and in the case of UK, ensures that you do have a fused plug on the appliance, which is exactly what the UK ring main circuit system was designed for I understand.

As said, my standard practice is to just cut all the "wrong" moulded-on plugs off and replace them with the "right" ones, as each new appliance arrives in the house/shop.

A few years back we moved from Singapore (UK plugs generally, + a few US type) to Germany (the non-standard "Euro standard"), to Switzerland (own "standard"), all within the space of less than 18 months. Guess how many plugs got cut off and replaced, how many times? And all the leads are still long enough now!

Just saying - and just POSSIBLY a reason why that pyro controller gets hot???? Some of those "multi adaptors" are very poor electrically IMO.

Sorry. "Lecture" over.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (19 Jan 2018)

AES":2q3kxg4e said:


> The pyro duck (and the other "doodling stuff") looks great to my inexperienced eyes Phill. Great start for a "running toddler"!
> 
> I don't want to sound unduly critical (honest), but I'm surprised at your comment (and several other comments I've read) about UK plugs (or the lack thereof). Because Swiss plugs are different, it's my standard practice here to just cut off the plug (even if moulded on) on any appliance (household or shop) that does NOT have either, A) a 2-pin plug/twin core cable, OR; B) a three core cable that did not come from Switzerland.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the comments re my first attempts. I'm not sure that I necessarily want to start doing pyrography per se but it is always good to have a play at something new.

Sorry I wasn't clear about the plug. I'm not using an adapter. 

The unit does come with a UK compatible plug but it is a skinny thing and doesn't have a fuse. In the UK it should have a plug with a fuse.

The obvious solution is to just cut it off an replace it with a proper 13A plug with the correct size fuse, probably 3A. 

Regards

Phill


----------



## aramco (5 Feb 2018)

hi Brian like the hen pheasant looks almost real 

have fun
John

pain is the \best attention getter


----------

